

HAML and SASS versions of HTML5 Boilerplate  - bradly
http://github.com/himmel/html5-boilerplate/commit/d514774ad1c59702c66e1169927908cc7d8fc482

======
binarysoul
hey! Thats my github profile. Cool!

BTW here's the issue thats tracking this
[http://github.com/paulirish/html5-boilerplate/issues/#issue/...](http://github.com/paulirish/html5-boilerplate/issues/#issue/43)

apparently another guy is working on a compass plugin for it. IMO if you use
compass thats the way to go

